# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Psoriasis op hoofdhuid

## Twan Lammers

Ik heb al sinds mijn 14e last van Psoriasis. Enkele jaren geleden is het steeds erger geworden tot ik vorig jaar gezonder ben gaan eten (minder chips, snacks, vette sauzen en soms eens een vitaminepilletje), mijn stress volledig onder controle heb gekregen en elke keer na het douchen me ging smeren met een crème tegen droge huid (tip!). Hierdoor (en door de warme winter) is mijn psoriasis dit jaar beperkt tot een paar kleine plekjes op mijn been/armen/rug. Op mijn hoofdhuid is de psoriasis echter nog steeds heel erg omdat ik natuurlijk niet mijn haren onder de vette crème ga smeren. Ik heb wel een lotion van de apotheek maar die doet vrijwel niets af. Mijn vraag is dan ook of iemand een middel of idee heeft hoe ik de psoriasis op mijn hoofdhuid kan verminderen of zelfs kan laten verdwijnen?

----------


## Natuurlijk en gezond

Goed om te horen dat je het zelf met een gezonde levensstijl redelijk onder controle kunt houden!
Dit is natuurlijk ook de key.

Normaal ben ik niet van het 'promoten' via fora. Alleen kan ik het dit keer niet laten, omdat ik de oplossing heb.

Ik werk met 100% natuurlijke producten die op celniveau werken. De samenstelling is zeer uniek en ook heel krachtig. Het gebeurt regelmatig dat mensen van hun klachten af komen waar ze al jaren mee tobben.

Ik weet zeker dat jouw psoriasis binnen no time zal verminderen en uiteindelijk zelfs verdwijnen met deze producten.

[email protected]
om een afspraak te maken en het e.e.a. uit te leggen

----------

